# New PCR



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

I have had a Beretta 92 for sometime and have been looking for a more compact 9mm. The choices out there are impressive but after handling dozens of weapons, my mind kept coming back to the CZ line. They just "feel" like what a semi-automatic pistol should feel like. Out of that line the CZ 75BD PCR (decocker model) seemed the best fit in my hand... and there happened to be one at the local gun shop so I made the plunge.

I was short on time and haven't taken it to the range yet, but I took it to the farm where I keep some steel targets, so I am not sure of the pattern but I was pinging the targets big time right out of the box and the PCR cycled great with cheap Wolf ammo... and let's face it, watching those targets swing is much more fun that looking at holes in paper.

I had heard there were issues with the trigger but I had none, it was a firm DA pull and consistent in SA right out of the box and the rubber factory grips have perhaps the best feel of any pistol in any caliber.

At 100 rounds this is, so far, the best firearm purchase I have ever made.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new pickup bro, I had a similar feeling with my first CZ. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

redpenguin01 said:


> Congrats on the new pickup bro, I had a similar feeling with my first CZ. :smt023


Yep, me too. That's how I ended up with 2 (so far). Trapper, you are going to like this gun a lot!! Congrats on your purchase.:smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your CZ purchase..Keep shooting this gun, and if you like the trigger now, wait till you pass the 500 rds..The trigger will smooth out really nice..I have the exact same gun the CZ75 D PCR and the bigger brother the CZ 75 SP01 tactical..They are so accurate as out of the box..the only modification I did is I added coco polo grips on both of them..Just a little dress up for the pleasure of the looks..However, the rubber grips are as functional and ergonomic that they are also perfect grips.

Here is a picture of my CZ's and as you can see this is my Avatar as well because they were my first purchase.

Enjoy safe shooting.. And I agree with you 100%, seeing these steel plates tipping is so much fun more than punching holes in papers.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent choice. This gun has the potential to serve you well for a lifetime. Take good care of her!


----------



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

I plan on getting the cocobolo factory grips also... that look is just too good to pass up. I'd love to have one with a laser for the house so the SP01 may be my next purchase.

It's so rare these days to find this quality at this price for any item... I just can't believe these guns aren't more popular.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

TrapperJohn said:


> I just can't believe these guns aren't more popular.


I know. That's what I have been saying all time along ... let's keep this as our secrete..:anim_lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jun 23, 2009)

*CZ Custom Grips for your new CZ*

Check out the grip panels for the CZs to include the PCR at Ghostholster.com. They have a very good selection. I just ordered a custom PCR from them with a trigger/hammer job and the skate board tape grips.

Good luck!

Daniel


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new CZ ! I recently bought my first CZ (P-01), and agree,it is the best by far...


----------

